# Selling a boat



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone who has recently transferred ownership of a Dubai registered boat confirm the current procedure for making the transfer? When I did this before, it involved hauling the boat down to the coastguard for inspection but I understand this may no longer be the case.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Shishkabob ... 

There have been a couple of threads on this recently .... When I saw them last time, for my interest I just went to the RTA web site and there it is everything you need. Did a cut and paste for those threads at that time seeing I was in there .... Might suggest you have a look there !


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,
I recently (couple of months ago) registered a boat and used the following guide to help: How to Register a Boat in Dubai

it goes something like:
Get the Boat Ownership documents (in arabic) which have been transferred to your name (not sure how this is done as previous owner did it)
get an NOC in Arabic from your employer
Go to the Boat Registration place and register the boat
Go to the Dubai Coastguard with your boat, lifejackets for however many seats there are, 2 flares, anchor and compass, DP Number stickers (Available from Knottica (In Al Quoz)).
Then go back to the Boat registration place and get your registration card!


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the tips - unfortunately not of much use. When I called the RTA they were very helpful. Unfortunately the information they gave me was so out of date as to be totally useless. I was given directions to the old registration office near DNATA rather than the new one at Dubai maritime city and the info about the documents required was also wrong. We pitched up at DMC this morning to make the transfer with passport and visa copies etc but were told that before we can proceed the boat needs to be taken to the coastguard to be "deregistered" - once you've got this, it's passport and visa copy and both parties need to be present. They prepare the bill of sale - costs Dhs 700 for the seller and Dhs 500 for the buyer.


----------

